#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-01
<bcurtiswx> maco, how do I unzip a 7zip file?
<bcurtiswx> in linux
<maco> p7zip
<maco> kjcole: looks like OLF will have CART for one room this year
<maco> kjcole: as a new experiment in accessibility
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-04
<bcurtiswx> maco, what neckbeards incident.. ?
<maco> bcurtiswx: the rant on omgubuntu where humphrey called the linux a bunch of neckbeards holding linux back
<maco> erm, called the linux community...
<bcurtiswx> LOL, shows they know nothing..
<maco> gay marriage bill in MD passed committe. goes to House floor today
<maco> on the accuracy front, i hear they've been improving since now people are feeding them info instead of them trying dig stuff up
<bcurtiswx> great for MD, still confused about what's going on in Wisconsin
#ubuntu-us-dc 2011-03-05
<ncweber> Hello
<ncweber> Anyone about?
<maco> aye
<ncweber> Oh okay
<ncweber> Took me a while to figure out how to get to this IRC channel. :P
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-03-03
<MiQ> hi everyone!
<MiQ> has anybody succeeded on installing Sugar on an Ubuntu PPC???
<MiQ> I'm having trouble finding some packages and was wondering if there could be another repository for those
<MiQ> I have Ubuntu 10.10 on a PowerBook G4
<MiQ> and I'm trying to install Sweets 8.8
<MiQ> but it says 'Depends: sweets-hulahop but it is not installable
<MiQ> '
<MiQ> anybody?
<ChinnoDog> idk anything about sugar
<MiQ> cool, thanks!
<MiQ> fixed it
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-02-24
<Azeban> Hello, hello, hello
<marcoceppi_> Azeban: o/
<Azeban> http://i.imgur.com/8DptJ4S.jpg
<Azeban> meet Raki
<Azeban> hes 3 weeks old
<marcoceppi_> :3
<Azeban> :)
<manchicken> Howdy
<ChinnoDog> hi manchicken
<manchicken> Do we meet at all?
<manchicken> I'm somewhat new to the area and I notice that all of the stuff indicates we used to meet, but doesn't mention when we might meet next.
<ChinnoDog> I don't think it happens. Tell us when we are meeting.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-02-25
<adom> manchicken: ChinnoDog, marcoceppi, and I have met a couple times. Dunno if they have hung out more since then. There's only a few actives in here so meetups are sporadic.
<adom> It's a bit harder for me to join meetups since I'm down in Woodbridge and I work in Manassas. I'm up for meetups, I just need a good notice ahead of time to plan it on a free day.
<adom> Chino and marco are closer to DC (and kind of close to each other I think?) so they may a bit more active as far as IRL meetups.
<adom> I usually check irc once or twice every day or so while at work. If anyone plans anything, I might not reply right away but usually within a day or so if you hilight me. ;)
<ChinnoDog> You are not that far away. :-p
<adom> after a long grueling day in the data center, 15min drive seems like the Oregon Trail.
<adom> and I die of dysentary every time.
<adom> Had an idea recently to try to plan a Linux-gaming LAN party sometime. Unsure if it'd be worth the planning. Anyone interested?
<marcoceppi> I'm down, but my rig is a computer
<ChinnoDog> You have died of dysentary.
<ChinnoDog> I can't remember the other diseases.
<ChinnoDog> Everyone has cholera.
<ChinnoDog> Mary has died of typhoid fever.
<ChinnoDog> adom has diphtheria
<ChinnoDog> adom: I have a goofy game on my xbox you should play. It is Oregon Trail related.
<manchicken> adom: I think it'd be neat to do something. I'm somewhat active on Kubuntu development, I think it'd be neat to get together and talk about stuff.
<manchicken> If anybody knew packaging I think it'd be particularly neat to have a packaging workshop.
<marcoceppi> I'd be happy to host a packaging workshop
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-02-26
<manchicken1> marcoceppi: That'd be sweet.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-02-28
<adom> marcoceppi: its ok if your gaming PC is a desktop, mine would be too (just finished building a new one actually). we would plan a LAN party day and everyone would bring a PC/laptop with Linux on it and we'd have some fun.
<adom> I'd actually love to plan regular LAN parties as well, but it'd be cool to dedicate one or more LAN party meets to only Linux games. to help influence and promote Linux gaming.
<adom> we could even make it easy and say that Steam for Linux is ok. and there's a ton of Steam games on Linux now.
<adom> honestly its a really exciting time right now for PC gaming now that Steam is migrating to Linux.
<adom> we all know that this means good things for the future of Linux as a mainstream OS. my most pertinent hope being nVidia Linux-dedicated drivers that are as high performance as Windows ones.
<adom> also, if it just so happens that everyone only has an older machine with Linux installed, there's no problem with us playing old school games at a LAN party, sometiems those are the most fun!
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-02-25
<swift110_> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2018-03-03
<swift110> hey all
